

A Rising Dollar Lifts the U.S. but Adds to the Crisis Abroad  - kailashbadu
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/09/business/09dollar.html?_r=1&hp

======
david927
Interesting article. Thanks.

What I find fascinating is that the Dollar is not being shorted. At this
point, everyone knows the US is no longer AAA, and interest rates are
effectively zero. In a normal setting, the dollar would drop like a stone. It
hasn't yet for the reason the article mentions, but it's pretty clear it will
-- and soon. So to me, this seems to be an opportunity of a lifetime, to short
the dollar with gold, silver, Singapore Dollars, etc. Am I crazy?

~~~
anamax
> So to me, this seems to be an opportunity of a lifetime, to short the dollar
> with gold, silver, Singapore Dollars, etc. Am I crazy?

Shorting the dollar only works if you can find something that will hold its
value better.

It's not enough that the US system have problems, you can't make money unless
you shift to a system will less problems.

I note that the Euro economies are taking an even larger hit. So much for
their "superior regulation"....

------
rjprins
All I really read in here is that China is pumping money in to the US, so the
US is safe.

Because of this the dollar is obviously the safest bet for investments,
creating a spiralling effect. This leaves other currencies somewhat less
attractive.

